# Dallas Herf?



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I think it's about that time gents. Anyone interested? Any day after 10/24 is good with me. :tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in. 10/28 and 10/30 are not good.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I am out till from 10/18 to 10/23. I will be at the B&M most of the day on the 24th. I think CAO is having some event there that day too.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

How about some time in early November?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Without me?
You Puffing bastages!!!:r


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Without me?
> You Puffing bastages!!!:r


Your call, not mine. :tu I have permission this time. Wife said to me recently "why don't you go meet up with your smoking buddies".


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

rack04 said:


> How about some time in early November?


Sounds like a winner to me. Maybe we can get some of the new members from the DFW area to come too. It seems like we've had 4 or 5 new guys from the area and it'd be nice to put some faces to handles.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

How about this weekend at James? :cb

Carlos, you need to get here ASAP!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> How about this weekend at James? :cb


I'm game, but Justin said after 10/24. Not sure why though.



BeagleOne said:


> Carlos, you need to get here ASAP!


No joke.


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sure Rob at Taboo could set it up in his lounge area of his store, if ya wanted to do that? 

Let me know if that's "doable" and I'll talk to him about it..


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

BDC said:


> I'm sure Rob at Taboo could set it up in his lounge area of his store, if ya wanted to do that?
> 
> Let me know if that's "doable" and I'll talk to him about it..


We've herfed at Tap Inn in Grapevine several times.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> I'm game, but Justin said after 10/24. Not sure why though.
> 
> No joke.


Thats when I take my PE exam.


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

Grapevine would work with me, but Dallas, uh nope.. I live in Ft Worth and only dare going into Dallas if it's a MUST.. I hate that traffic..:ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

BDC said:


> Grapevine would work with me, but Dallas, uh nope.. I live in Ft Worth and only dare going into Dallas if it's a MUST.. I hate that traffic..:ss


Hey now. I live in Dallas. :r I'm cool anywhere. Come on, I know there are more people from DFW.


----------



## TheRealJason (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm a newb to both cigars and CS, and do most of my smoking on my back porch either alone or with my wife! :r

I would definitely be interested in getting together!:ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

TheRealJason said:


> I'm a newb to both cigars and CS, and do most of my smoking on my back porch either alone or with my wife! :r
> 
> I would definitely be interested in getting together!:ss


Great. We look forward to it.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> How about this weekend at James? :cb
> 
> Carlos, you need to get here ASAP!


:r

Why the hell not?

I'm game for whatever.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

croatan said:


> :r
> 
> Why the hell not?
> 
> I'm game for whatever.


As am I.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

There is a lot of stuff going on over the course of the next few weeks. I spoke with James and we threw out some possible dates for a serious herf. How does Saturday Nov. 8th sound to y'all? We would like to do something larger than normal and want time to plan it out right. LMK. 

T


----------



## TheRealJason (Sep 8, 2008)

Nov 8th looks good for me. Any idea what time or where?


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd like to join you guys. Never been to a herf before (still a noob.) I normally just go out on the porch if the weather is good enough.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

The 8th looks promising. The Padrino Room at Ferrari's in Grapevine has come up before - would it be a good candidate for this one?


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't think I could make it to Grapevine or Arlington, but I'll keep watching this thread


----------



## T-Rex (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm interested as well, still very new here but it sounds like a blast.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

T-Rex said:


> I'm interested as well, still very new here but it sounds like a blast.


Definitely is. It'd be great to see you there (wherever "there" is and whenever "it" is).

P.S. Are you in Beverage Survey right now? There's a guy in there that often brings in his fencing bag.


----------



## Thug Na$ty (Oct 1, 2008)

Im totally down. And Taboo sounds like a great semi-sentral place for everyone if Rob is down.


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

I have not talked to Rob yet, I was going to wait and see what you guys wanted to do..:cb


----------



## TheRealJason (Sep 8, 2008)

BDC said:


> I have not talked to Rob yet, I was going to wait and see what you guys wanted to do..:cb


Robs is in a pretty good location for me, if that's cool with everyone.


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

Let me talk to Rob before we go any further with idea of herfing at Taboo's..


----------



## T-Rex (Sep 8, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> Definitely is. It'd be great to see you there (wherever "there" is and whenever "it" is).
> 
> P.S. Are you in Beverage Survey right now? There's a guy in there that often brings in his fencing bag.


I'm not, but it's got to be either Matt, James, or Vinny - can't remember which one of 'em is in the class this semester or who's already taken it. If he's short, it's James. All of which I've brought over to cigars ;p


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

BDC said:


> Let me talk to Rob before we go any further with idea of herfing at Taboo's..


My only problem with having it at Rob's is that I'll end up leaving with a box of something.
I haven't been there yet, and would like to have a good excuse to go, though.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think it'll be at Taboo. Croatan and Beagleone mentioned that they'd like this to be a little bigger/nicer occasion.


Of course you can schedule herfs at ANY time - schedule a herf at Rob's - sounds like there's plenty of interest!


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> I don't think it'll be at Taboo. Croatan and Beagleone mentioned that they'd like this to be a little bigger/nicer occasion.
> 
> Of course you can schedule herfs at ANY time - schedule a herf at Rob's - sounds like there's plenty of interest!


Michael is right here. I think Croatan and Beagleone are looking for more elegance and I totally understand that. Taboo Cigars is in an office warehouse and is not suitable for the type of occasion I think the guys are looking for.
Our location is more casual. Although we do have an 11' tv, it's more like your buddies media/game room.
With that being said, if enough of you want to do something here sometime, you are more than welcome.
Rob


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe I should have asked you first eh Rob???


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I called Ferrari's Italian Villa today to see how much it would cost to rent the Padrino room there:


She said $500, but explained that's the food and beverage minimum for the room. It sounds like a lot, but she said they can put 20 people in the room (seating for about 18). If there were 20 of us, we'd each have to eat/drink at least $25, or chip in the rest. Sounds very doable to me.

Tony and James, did you have any thoughts on location when you talked?


----------



## generic (Jun 4, 2008)

I would love to be part of this. I don't have any major conflicts coming up (aside from Thanksgiving obviously).


----------



## TheRealJason (Sep 8, 2008)

Any news on this?


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

TheRealJason said:


> Any news on this?


Yes, in FW on Sunday at Casa Croatan.


----------

